# Avataratotoportrait



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Bon, certes, j'ai déjà posté la photo ci-dessous.
Mais comme elle m'a valu un certain nombre de cdb, je me suis dis : tiens, et si j'en faisais un fil au bar où qu'on y ferait appel à la créativité de chacun pour mêler la création à la récréation (comme y dit Doc) ?

Donc, principe : faire une photo de soi prouvant que son avatar est une représentation fidèle de la réalité.

Pas compris ?
et ben...

Ah non, pardon, pas d'élitisme railleur, c'est pas bien.

Pas compris ?
Explication par l'exemple : 







Vous noterez que la photo ne fait pas beaucoup de Ko...
Hein ?
Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?

Et, pour que ça reste une "discussion" - on peut aussi commenter, se foutre un peu de la fiole de la tronche de cake qui a voulu faire son malin (ça, c'est pour le côté récréatif)

Voilà, à vous !!


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2008)

aheum&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Ah, c'est sûr que y en a pour qui ça va être plus facile que pour d'autres...

Doc ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Janvier 2008)

Oula, super dur pour moi ça...

Vais voir ce que je peux faire







Peut pas faire bcp mieux je pense


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2008)

Vu les épaules tu portes à droite&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Et le bonnet de père Noël ?
Hein ?
Il est où le bonnet ?




Bande d'amateurs...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Doc ?


Ça, ça ne te suffisait pas ? 





..​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

J'étais persuadé que c'était un trou du luc que tu allais nous montrer.


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2008)

Tiens m'sieur Ponk. Celle là elle allait pas mal non ? (bon la gifle était un peu forte, pas pu mieux maîtriser la rotation du cou. Depuis, je regarde derrière et ça c'est con. Mais le monsieur presque au dessus de moi, ou un de ses amis, il a dit un truc du genre _tendez l'autre joue_ non ? Je m'inquiète pas donc, ça ne peut que s'améliorer )




​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> J'étais persuadé que c'était un trou du luc que tu allais nous montrer.


Outre que le mien ne serait pas bien beau, il se trouve ici (1) assez de _trous du luc_ sans que je l'y ajoute.
Néanmoins, je veux bien réfléchir à un autoportrait spécialement réalisé pour ce fil. Celui que j'ai posté date un peu et, si l'on commence à refourguer des vieilleries, l'intérêt de la chose risque de s'en ressentir. (2)













(1) Je ne parle pas particulièrement de ce fil, qui est une louable initiative.
(2) Je ne dis pas cela pour alèm ou mado : alèm ne peut pas faire plus ressemblant (3) et mado est toujours parfaite. 
(3) &#8230; et il est modérateur.


----------



## meskh (3 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Mon Dieu !

Heureusement que je remonte le fil, mado m'a régénéré l'oeil, et de bien belle façon, après l'horreur ci-dessus.

En même temps, faut pas que j'me plaigne, c'est moi qu'ai demandé, pas vrai ?


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> (2) Je ne dis pas cela pour alèm ou mado : alèm ne peut pas faire plus ressemblant (3) et mado est toujours parfaite.
> (3)  et il est modérateur.



outre que mado est toujours parfaite mais pas pour moi (ou alors j'ai loupé un épisode ), mon avatar est directement issu comme tu le dis de cette photo qui date néanmoins de mon Service National Ville il y a 10 ans pas récente donc


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2008)

j'airienkompris onpeume reexplikédepuislbédut ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> j'airienkompris onpeume reexplikédepuislbédut ?


Le monsieur te demande de réaliser un autoportrait qui soit le plus proche possible de ton avatar actuel. Ça y'en a pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le monsieur te demande de réaliser un autoportrait qui soit le plus proche possible de ton avatar actuel. Ça y'en a pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre



Les primates peuvent poster???


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le monsieur te demande de réaliser un autoportrait qui soit le plus proche possible de ton avatar actuel. Ça y'en a pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre


ouais ben ça va... j'ai le droit d'être blonde aussi :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais ben ça va... j'ai le droit d'être blonde aussi :hein:


Toi y'en avoir.


----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2008)

Bon alors moi, soit je change d'avatar, soit je fais chauffer Photoshop ! :rateau:


----------



## lumai (3 Janvier 2008)

Bon j'avoue... je ne suis pas blonde...


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2008)

Moi je pense à Tibo qui va devoir faire une petite vidéo, sautiller à 4 pattes avec le costume de Cat Woman


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2008)

lumai a dit:


> Bon j'avoue... je ne suis pas blonde...
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Magnifique illustration du sujet 

Tu lis dans les pensées de Ponk ma parole..  Ou alors tu squattes toujours au 110 !


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2008)

Ehhh ? Mackie ? quand est-ce que tu vas venir illustrer ton avatar, montrer tes jambes, porter des escarpins et porter autour de la taille juste assez de tissus pour faire un napperon ?  _(tu pensera à te les épiler les jambes, hein ? si tu sais pas faire tu demandes aux filles du site ou bien à WebO  )_


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2008)

_mado : on est au bar ! 
_


----------



## macmarco (4 Janvier 2008)

Voilà !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Janvier 2008)

Je cherche un képi et je reviens.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (4 Janvier 2008)

et ça c'est moi !​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Euh...

Sans doute - mais ça ne ressemble pas beaucoup à ton avatar...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (4 Janvier 2008)

aaaaaaaaah j'avais pas compris le truuuuuuuuuuucccccccccc ! ok ok alors je vais me faire pardonner !​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

J'avais anticipé ce fil à l'époque... 

ici


PS : merci Chandler, je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur la photo originale...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> aaaaaaaaah j'avais pas compris le truuuuuuuuuuucccccccccc ! ok ok alors je vais me faire pardonner !​


Festival !!!


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, c'est sûr que y en a pour qui ça va être plus facile que pour d'autres...


Ça, c'est sûr... :casse:
Pas encore trouvé d'astuce.... 
Mais ça va venir...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Festival !!!


C'est à dire, c'est moi qui explique mal, tu sais.
Souviens-toi, dès que j'ouvre un fil qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un jeu, on passe toujours trois plombes à discuter des règles.

Faut vraiment que je fasse un effort !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## magoule (4 Janvier 2008)

Désolé....


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2008)

Bon bah ça c'est fait...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon bah ça c'est fait...




Mouhahahahahahaahha


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouhahahahahahaahha



Je vois pas ce qu'il y'a de drôle! 
Enfin pas plus que ça en tous cas!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

Ah mais non, c'est parce que je trouve ta photo top!!!!


----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2008)

il bosse chez les rois Mages?


----------



## koeklin (4 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais non, c'est parce que je trouve ta photo top!!!!


j'aimerais en dire autant de la tienne...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

ah tiens, qu'est ce qu'il se passe? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2008)

T'as encore lousé.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> il bosse chez les rois Mages?



Nan, ça serait plutôt "Bonne nuit les petits"... :rateau: 

Ceci dit, je te l'accorde, il a vraiment une tête de drogué...  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> j'aimerais en dire autant de la tienne...


T'es qui toi pour parler comme ça à Fab'Fab?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Il dit juste qu'il voudrait voir la photo qui ne s'affiche pas chez lui.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Il dit juste qu'il voudrait voir la photo qui ne s'affiche pas chez lui.



Fab,  Vétéran et Nioub à la fois...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Dites-donc, les railleurs, là, si vous nous montriez vos trombines au lieu de vous railler les uns les autres, hein ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2008)

Mwouais ... ... ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

ouais j'avoue j'ai fait une bourde sur mon ftp et j'ai paumé le fichier... :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dites-donc, les railleurs, là, si vous nous montriez vos trombines au lieu de vous railler les uns les autres, hein ?





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Raté !!!! Arrrghhhh !!!!!!



Pour le Dude, c'est facile :






 :love:


----------



## Chang (4 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



Ca manque de cendres tout ca ... t'as pas moyen que la personne qui prenne la foto balance un cendrier plein dans le sens du vent ? ...  ...


----------



## Grug (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

La crête rouge c'est quand même trop la classe !

Non ?


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2008)

Un air de Marianne un peu aussi non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Janvier 2008)

A moi 
Vous m'excuserez, j'ai pas les jambières avec des clous de 15cm, et les cheveux long rasés sur le côté


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

..




..​


----------



## Lalis (4 Janvier 2008)

Déjà fait, là.
Quant à Guillaume, bah, il est en Egypte, forcément...


----------



## soget (4 Janvier 2008)

Avataroprogéniture​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Déjà fait, là.
> Quant à Guillaume, bah, il est en Egypte, forcément...



Hé mais c'est Monsieur Chat!!!!
Bon par contre je vais gallérer pour faire mon avatar, surtout que je maîtrise pas du tout photoshop


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2008)

Rien à faire, le radiologue voulait pas me laisser appuyer sur le bouton.


----------



## sundance (5 Janvier 2008)

plusieurs solutions s'ouvrent à moi, soit j'attends ma décomposition en laissant un testament, trop long, soit je vais déterrer un cadavre au cimetière, ou une autre sorte de trou m'accueillerait par la suite, soit je change d'avatar:hein:


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

Bon, et on attend celui de BackCat là !

Laissez-moi deux jours pour le mien... Cha va pas être facile


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2008)

Bladrak a dit:


> ...Laissez-moi deux jours pour le mien... Cha va pas être facile



Un grain de beauté sur la fesse droite de Sonny ??


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Un grain de beauté sur la fesse droite de Sonny ??



Sonic tu veux dire ? 

Mais je pensais plus à un schtroumpf à vrai dire...


----------



## Grug (5 Janvier 2008)

sundance a dit:


> plusieurs solutions s'ouvrent à moi, soit j'attends ma décomposition en laissant un testament, trop long, soit je vais déterrer un cadavre au cimetière, ou une autre sorte de trou m'accueillerait par la suite, soit je change d'avatar:hein:




tu peux aussi te peindre en vert et fumer des petards


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2008)

Bladrak a dit:


> Sonic tu veux dire ?
> 
> Mais je pensais plus à un schtroumpf à vrai dire...



C'est vrai que quand il est en forme, il "nic" pas mal...  

Schtroumph, ouai pourquoi pas... le schtroumph zippeur alors... :rateau: 



Grug a dit:


> tu peux aussi te peindre en vert et fumer des petards



Pour certaines personnes, inutile d'utiliser de la peinture, les pétards on tendance à rendre naturellement tout vert...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour certaines personnes, inutile d'utiliser de la peinture, les pétards on tendance à rendre naturellement tout vert...




Si ils sont assez cons pour l'avaler...


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si ils sont assez cons pour l'avaler...


La peinture ou le pétard ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Janvier 2008)

Généralement les personnes assez connes pour prendre l'un sont capable de prendre l'autre...

Ou soit c'est en avalant un par mégarde qu'ils deviennent assez cons pour avaler l'autre


----------



## kisbizz (5 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2008)

Mais c'est ignoble !


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

je suis bien d'accord, elle a de très jolies mains


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2008)

_on s'en fout, chez elle on regarde ses bottes et les jambes qu'elles entourent !  

(pour le reste, je demande à voir avant de me prononcer ! )
_


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je suis bien d'accord, elle a de très jolies mains



la nuque ....


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2008)

nan mais moi je parlais du yucca qui squatte sur sa tête


----------



## kisbizz (5 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nan mais moi je parlais du yucca qui squatte sur sa tête



palmier   



..... mais promis , pour le 2008 plus des couettes ni de palmier


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> palmier
> 
> 
> 
> ..... mais promis , pour le 2008 plus des couettes ni de palmier


Je sais pas si t'es au courant, mais on est en 2008... alors ? ça en est où la tonte ?


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je sais pas si t'es au courant, mais on est en 2008... alors ? ça en est où la tonte ?



Actuellement elle pense à la réalisation d'une choucroute.


----------



## jahrom (6 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Donc, principe : faire une photo de soi prouvant que son avatar est une représentation fidèle de la réalité.




Je fais une photo de moi et de malow l'un dans l'autre et j'arrive...


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2008)

Je sais, j'ai moins de dents que mon avatar.


----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2008)

Je veux la version qui clignote comme ce fût le cas un temps pour ton avatar Poildec' :love: :love:


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2008)

Dire que je devais le changer le jour de la sortie de l'album  + Note perso: aller chez le coiffeur ​


----------



## boddy (8 Janvier 2008)

J'avais envie de faire ça depuis un moment ​


----------



## anntraxh (8 Janvier 2008)

et hop !


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

changement d'avatar, changement d'avataratotoportrait&#8230;






edit : oui, j'ai un © qui me suit constamment désormais où que j'aille&#8230; parfois il cogne les clients et comme un © pour Cercle, c'est un © dur et il leur fait un peu mal&#8230; il parait qu'Amok l'a confectionné avec de la peau de testiziiiiiiip de sonnyboy&#8230; allez savoir, les légendes&#8230;


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2008)

J'avoues que comme Bassou je vais avoir du mal......
:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (24 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> J'avoues que comme Bassou je vais avoir du mal......
> :mouais:



et moi donc


----------



## dool (24 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> J'avoues que comme Bassou je vais avoir du mal......
> :mouais:



Aller ma Nedouille, montre nous t......on laser !!! Fais pas ton timide !


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> J'avoues que comme Bassou je vais avoir du mal......
> :mouais:


1 : Bassou il est très ressemblent.

2 : ça t'apprendra à prendre ta photo comme avatar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> et moi donc



*CUIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSES!!!*

  :love:


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

ma contribution


----------



## Nobody (25 Janvier 2008)

Elle n'était vraiment pas obligatoire.


----------



## Lalis (25 Janvier 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Elle n'était vraiment pas obligatoire.



Nous attendons la tienne, parangon de perfection...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Elle n'était vraiment pas obligatoire.



et pour quelle raison ?


----------



## Nobody (25 Janvier 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Nous attendons la tienne, parangon de perfection...



Je n'ai ni barbe ni moustache, encore moins de postiches, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas non plus d'appareil photo ni même d'ordinateur. Je ne suis même pas matériel. Rien qu'un pur esprit. D'où ma perfection.
 

Et pour répondre à R'nR: parce que le vide n'attire que le vide et que nous avons déjà assez avec toi ici.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

ok je me desinscrit du forum


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

hehehehe 
Pourtant, tu n'as pas un si grand nombre de posts que ça pour afficher un tel s_entiment de supériorité_&#8230; 

=> référence pour bien comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> ok je me desinscrit du forum


  
Ça devient si facile de nos jours&#8230;

Pff&#8230; 



*SUIVANT !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> ok je me desinscrit du forum



Ne sois pas trop pressé. Il faut que Benjamin examine et valide les désinscriptions des précédentes victimes.
Il y en a un paquet. 

Je connais quelqu'un, ben ça fait plus de 8 mois qu'il attend.


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2008)

est-ce que tout ceci était "nécessaire" ? 

(ouais, je sais, je suis d'une superbe humeur aujourd'hui&#8230; mais je me pose réellement la question)


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

bah je pense pas , mais certains individus n'aiment pas me voir dans le coin, alors je me desinscrit pour faire plaisirà leur ego


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> bah je pense pas , mais certains individus n'aiment pas me voir dans le coin, alors je me desinscrit pour faire plaisirà leur ego






J't'aime bien xr'n'r'x, seulement dans ton fanatisme envers Led Zep & co, tu passes pour un gros geek qui ne connaît que ça dans la vie (remarque connaitre que ça ou connaître que l'ordi pour certains autres ici...  ), ce qui fait que avec toutes les remarques exclamatives, tu passes pour un boulet, alors que tu l'es pas forcément.

Rien de méchant, juste une remarque un peu plus constructive que noobody


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

bah si il faut que je sorte mes études en artictures UNIX et developpement objet et tous ce que j'ai pu étudier ... je le ferais, je pensais juste que le mot forum .....

Historiquement, dans la Rome antique, le mot latin forum désignait
d'un manière générique la place publique d'échange forum (au pluriel fora, en français : forums).

bref, je vais redevenir technique à la mort


----------



## benjamin (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Historiquement, dans la Rome antique, le mot latin forum désignait
> d'un manière générique la place publique d'échange forum (au pluriel fora, en français : forums).
> 
> bref, je vais redevenir technique à la mort


Ah, c'était donc ça.  

Mesure radicale. Tous ceux qui posteront dorénavant autre chose qu'un avataroportrait ou le commentaire d'un avataroportrait sur un avataroportrait autre que l'avataroportrait de xxRocknrollxx ne verront plus ce sujet avataroportrait. Compris ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Janvier 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Ah, c'était donc ça.
> 
> Mesure radicale. Tous ceux qui posteront dorénavant autre chose qu'un avataroportrait ou le commentaire d'un avataroportrait sur un avataroportrait autre que l'avataroportrait de xxRocknrollxx ne verront plus ce sujet avataroportrait. Compris ?





Mmmh, l'avatarotoportrait de xxRocknrollxx me semble tout à fait au goût du jour.


Est-ce pertinant ?


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> ma contribution
> avataroportrait



ARf ça doit faire mal, c'est pour ça que les boutonnières son mois dangereuses que les fermetures éclair


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Mesure radicale. Tous ceux qui posteront dorénavant autre chose qu'un avataroportrait ou le commentaire d'un avataroportrait sur un avataroportrait autre que l'avataroportrait de xxRocknrollxx ne verront plus ce sujet avataroportrait. Compris ?



M'en fous, j'avais pas l'intention de poster ici...


----------



## kisbizz (25 Janvier 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Ah, c'était donc ça.
> 
> Mesure radicale. Tous ceux qui posteront dorénavant autre chose qu'un avataroportrait ou le commentaire d'un avataroportrait sur un avataroportrait autre que l'avataroportrait de xxRocknrollxx ne verront plus ce sujet avataroportrait. Compris ?



pas vraiment non    


mais par contre promis , je ne fera aucun commentaire quand  tu te decidera a poster  ton avatarmachin 



edit :

 mon bannissage est a vie dans presentez vous ?
parce que en plus (nan , je pleurniche pas , j'ai d'autres  chats plus  important pour chialer dessus ) je trouve injuste et vraiment pas merité


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> mon bannissage est a vie dans presentez vous ?
> parce que en plus (nan , je pleurniche pas , j'ai d'autres  chats plus  important pour chialer dessus ) je trouve injuste et vraiment pas merité



Allons allons, un peu de fierté et de panache, que diantre...


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2008)

je vais finir par regretter mon ancien avatar moi&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2008)

T'es pas mal en brune! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)




----------



## NED (13 Février 2008)

C'est quand que tu exposes a Beaubourg Ponk ???
j'en veux...
Y'a de l'idée là...
C'est tellement catastrophique graphiquement que ça devient conceptuel,
je kiffe...


----------



## meskh (13 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> C'est quand que tu exposes a Beaubourg Ponk ???
> j'en veux...
> Y'a de l'idée là...
> C'est tellement catastrophique graphiquement que ça devient conceptuel,
> je kiffe...



il manque un bout de corde sur la rampe .......


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2008)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Vivid (17 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> ​



00h41, fait trop sombre pour prendre des photos


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2008)

Je suis une fille de l'ombre et du flou. Et ça ne risque pas de changer..


Merci Bass


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

** Masque et réalité - les deux côtés du miroir **


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Août 2008)

pfff est l'est où la tulipe ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

Ben oui... Pour de vrai, c'est pareil...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

Mais mais mais... Cette dernière radio confirme bien ce que je pensais... 
Tu as la tronche molle!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

Bouoh, tant que c'est que ça.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2008)

Des vraies gamines ces deux là... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

C'est elle qui a commencé !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est elle qui a commencé !



Tst tst tst... Ne réponds même pas à cette mal coiffée, mon petit Khyu...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tst tst tst... Ne réponds même pas à cette mal coiffée, mon petit Khyu...



Oui, pardon, je recommencerai plus.
Entre Calvit.. euh Calvitation..-eur euh.. Calvitationné, on se comprend.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est elle qui a commencé !




Comment tout cela à-t-il commencé ?

Tu sais, il y'a tout un tas de gens bien ici à qui te peux raconter les abus que t'as fait subir la corse. Cherche un certain "Ponque-Aide", il se fera un plaisir d'écouter tes ébats indésirés.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Comment tout cela à-t-il commencé ?
> 
> Tu sais, il y'a tout un tas de gens bien ici à qui te peux raconter les abus que t'as fait subir la corse. Cherche un certain "Ponque-Aide", il se fera un plaisir d'écouter tes ébats indésirés.



Ui, je lui en ai parlé. Il m'a proposé de le rejoindre un soir à l'hôtel pour en discuter plus en détail alors j'ai dit non.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2008)

Il m'avait dit qu'il ne se consacrait plus qu'à l'âme de ses patients pourtant... dommage


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il m'avait dit qu'il ne se consacrait plus qu'à l'âme de ses patients pourtant... dommage



tu as besoin d'en parler, et ce n'est pas sale


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

euh&#8230; besoin d'un dessin ?


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2008)

Ben quoi? je faisais une maintenance légère pour le passer en 2.0


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2008)

Tiens... Encore un con de chauve! ... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Faudrait penser à faire un groupe.
Majorette, et tout.


----------



## vleroy (4 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Encore un con de chauve! ... :love:



je ne peux pas laisser dire ça. J'étais con avant d'être chauve


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Te laisse pas emmerder par les chauves, DT, c'est rien que des envieux !

Sus aux chauves !




Euh...
Non, enfin...
la formulation n'est pas des meilleures, quoi...


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Faudrait penser à faire un groupe.
> Majorette, et tout.



Ah vi, tiens, bonne idée ! 
Et il s'appellerait "Chauve qui peut !"


----------



## asticotboy (12 Septembre 2008)

Ben oui...

et sans pull jacquard






Par contre pas sûr du tout du format de l'image... comment on fait d'ailleurs pour savoir (oui je l'ai prise d'un autre site...) ? Sur PC en laissant la souris dessus, on avait les infos, là je sais pas...


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Encore un con de chauve! ... :love:


Pire, c'est le neveu de Jean Pierre Elkabach, apprenti dentiste pour CMistes :mouais::rateau:


----------



## banjo'd (13 Septembre 2008)

je sais j'ai du chien...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

Vive Totoshop (ou pas )


----------



## snakerv (18 Septembre 2008)

vive le mac et les logiciels intégrés xD


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2008)

C'est quoi le rapport avec ton avatar? :mouais:


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

merde, désolé, j'ai cru que c'était un topic pour montrer sa ganache :rateau:
Bref, pour l'avatarautoportrait, ba, disons qu'il y a deux tronche, comme sur mon avatar (sauf que j'ai pas encore appris à me lécher tout seul, va falloir que je demande à mes chiens de m'apprendre)


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> merde, désolé, j'ai cru que c'était un topic pour montrer sa ganache :rateau:


Ben non.
pour connaître *le sujet d'un topic* il suffit, en général, d'en lire *le premier post*.

Les fils exhibitionnistes se trouvent dans la partie portfolio de ces forums.
tu les trouveras facilement, ils se nomment entre autre Autoportrait et autoportrait PhotoBooth.



> Bref, pour l'avatarautoportrait, ba, disons qu'il y a deux tronche, comme sur mon avatar (sauf que j'ai pas encore appris à me lécher tout seul, va falloir que je demande à mes chiens de m'apprendre)



Non, il va te falloir réfléchir et travailler (un peu) pour proposer une image appropriée à la question posée


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2008)

Ouais!

Vas-y Grug, pète-z-y sa sale gueule! 

Apprends lui à respecter les rulez du forum!


----------



## greggorynque (20 Septembre 2008)

Moi ca risque d'être pornographique malheureusement, et je ne veux pas me mettre les bonshommes verts à dos   

on verra quand je changerais


----------



## benkenobi (21 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi ca risque d'être pornographique malheureusement, et je ne veux pas me mettre les bonshommes verts à dos
> 
> on verra quand je changerais



Pornographique ? Justement, ce *n*'est *pas* une pipe !! T'es bête ou quoi ?


----------



## AppleGold (1 Octobre 2008)

Alors, je m'y essais ... soyez indulgents, le résultat n'est pas probant mais il m'a bien fallut 30 essais pour arriver à ça ... 




http://g.imageshack.us/img184/mypicturebv3.jpg/1/


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Octobre 2008)

Moi, il m'a fallu du temps pour la conceptualiser, mine de rien. 
Et au final, je trouve le résultat trop ressemblant.
Troublant.


----------



## koeklin (8 Octobre 2008)

En effet troublant, tres ressemblant... et dans le soucis du détail même le beige et le bleu-gris de l'arrière-plan y sont.




l'écrieur a dit:


> Je cherche un képi et je reviens.


depuis le 4 janvier, t'as mis du temps quand même pour la trouver cette casquette...


----------



## mado (9 Février 2009)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

mado a dit:


> ​



On voit pas tes fesses, je t'avais pas reconnue !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Mais non Sonny !!! C'est pas jptk


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

JPTK ?

Connais pas....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Ah là, évidemment, je t'envie&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah là, évidemment, je t'envie



Comme je te comprends...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Quoi ma gueule ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)




----------

